# Www.vapeclub.co.za Is Live!



## JakesSA (29/5/14)

The site is now live, was a bit of a rush here at the end but all looks good. If you encounter any problems please let us know? 

Please note stock items are limited and heavily discounted at the moment...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## andro (29/5/14)

Good luck with ur store


----------



## JakesSA (29/5/14)

andro said:


> Good luck with ur store



Thanks Andro


----------



## Alex (29/5/14)

Good luck from me also.


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

Congratulations @JakesSA, only the best for your exciting new endeavour, and may you only taste success.


----------



## JakesSA (29/5/14)

Thanks @Alex 

I do apologise to the mechanical mod/rebuildable guys. I was not able to decide on what to stock in time for the launch, there are literally dozens and dozens of goodies to choose from!


----------



## crack2483 (29/5/14)

Some great prices you got there @JakesSA

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (29/5/14)

Thank you but please keep in mind these are specials for the launch(and I don't have all that many of them)!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (29/5/14)

JakesSA said:


> Thanks @Alex
> 
> I do apologise to the mechanical mod/rebuildable guys. I was not able to decide on what to stock in time for the launch, there are literally dozens and dozens of goodies to choose from!



no worries man. All in good time :


----------



## Jackson (30/5/14)

Thats a good deal on the mPT3


----------



## JakesSA (30/5/14)

Thank you one and all for the kind words of support, taking a look at the site and trusting us with your orders! We will strive to serve and supply all vaping folks to the best of our ability!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/5/14)

Good luck for the endeavour @JakesSA 
Those launch prices do look good indeed


----------



## JakesSA (30/5/14)

Silver said:


> Good luck for the endeavour @JakesSA
> Those launch prices do look good indeed





johan said:


> Congratulations @JakesSA, only the best for your exciting new endeavour, and may you only taste success.



Many thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (30/5/14)

Please note, it seems that PayFast, who manages our credit card payments is not accepting credit cards from all banks for us at the moment. If you have problems during checkout please consider doing an EFT.

As soon as their help desk opens this morning they will have one very irate customer on their hands! 

Apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## JakesSA (30/5/14)

Also, please send all private messages here to @VapeGrrl, she handles the daily running of the shop.


----------



## BigK (30/5/14)

@VapeGrrl I just completed an order on your website but i did not see an option for shipping. Is there currently free shipping or have i made an error ?


----------



## VapeGrrl (30/5/14)

Hi @BigK there is a shipping option on the 2nd step of check out. It is just under the shipping method and the cost is R100.00


----------



## Wca (30/5/14)

The site seams to be down?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (30/5/14)

ok bug fixed the site should be up and running again


----------



## JakesSA (30/5/14)

Phew launching an e-retailer is a stressful affair! I'm glad to report that the credit card issue reported earlier was quickly resolved and several orders have come through via that payment method without a hitch. I'll be spending some more time tonight to get the contact details, shipping options etc more clearly highlighted on the website as well as the order tracking emails.

A special thank you to the four group buy participants on the Sigelwi 20W. We need only one more participant and that order starts it's journey to SA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## JakesSA (30/5/14)

The Sigelei 20W group buy has now reached the minimum participation amount. Thank you for trusting VapeClub, all participants will be notified by email as the order progresses.

For the participating group buy members on this forum:
The order will be packed and shipped on Monday by the supplier and a tracking number is normally available by Tuesday/Wednesday. The soonest I expect the stock to arrive at VapeClub is Friday 6 June and no later than Wednesday 11 June. The units will be QC'ed by me on arrival and handed to the courier the next working day where applicable. 

Thank you again for the support! 

NOTE: Since the order will only be packed by the supplier on Monday, if anyone else wishes to participate in this group buy please order your unit from the web site no later than this coming Sunday morning at 10:00.


----------



## soonkia (31/5/14)

You clearly don't order via slowtech then. Amazing at the speed you can get hold of the stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (31/5/14)

I have an irrational fear of 'going postal' ..


----------



## soonkia (31/5/14)

JakesSA said:


> I have an irrational fear of 'going postal' ..



I absolutely loathe going postal as well - it's pure agony for 2-5 weeks


----------

